# Immigration Vic, Barcelona



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There are some problems with empadronamiento in Vic

Rights groups condemn Spain over blocking healthcare for immigrants [ WORLD BULLETIN- TURKEY NEWS, WORLD NEWS ]


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There are some problems with empadronamiento in Vic
> 
> Rights groups condemn Spain over blocking healthcare for immigrants [ WORLD BULLETIN- TURKEY NEWS, WORLD NEWS ]


I wasn't aware that signing on to the padron gave rights to healthcare in Spain? I must be missing something


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> I wasn't aware that signing on to the padron gave rights to healthcare in Spain? I must be missing something


it doesn't - but you do have to be on the padron to get it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> I wasn't aware that signing on to the padron gave rights to healthcare in Spain? I must be missing something


According to what I'm hearing and the minister is saying, immigrants, legal or illegal have two basic human rights - healthcare and education - and to get those you only need the padron, so it does give you the right to health care...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> According to what I'm hearing and the minister is saying, immigrants, legal or illegal have two basic human rights - healthcare and education - and to get those you only need the padron, so it does give you the right to health care...


free??

non-emergency?

I'm thinking of all the people in the Valencia region who only chose this area because of the promise of free access to healthcare


but now the government has removed that right, as I know has been discussed here before

there was a march recently

brits march for healthcare rights


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> free??
> 
> non-emergency?
> 
> ...


Yes, I know, but this is what I mean, when Rubalcaba says"inmigrantes tienen el derecho a la sanidad y la educación" First paragraph

Rubalcaba señala que el padrón sirve para garantizar los derechos sociales también de los inmigrantes 'sin papeles'. europapress.es


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I know, but this is what I mean, when Rubalcaba says"inmigrantes tienen el derecho a la sanidad y la educación" First paragraph
> 
> Rubalcaba señala que el padrón sirve para garantizar los derechos sociales también de los inmigrantes 'sin papeles'. europapress.es


the right to health & education eh?

that's going to set the cat among the pigeons!

the quote marks could be misleading though - did Rubalcaba say that or is the reporter putting his own slant on what constitutes human rights?


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

In a couple of years time, when our E106 certificate expires, we will be obliged to take out private medical insurance, as we don't pay into the Spanish social security system, and are not of state pensionable age. I don't fancy my chances quoting the fact that I have 'a basic human right to healthcare'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OK, I'm not trying to prove anybody wrong, it's just what's being reported in all the media. This is what Zapatero has said today...

El jefe del Ejecutivo español, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, ha asegurado que no permitirá que por un "truco" de un Ayuntamiento, en referencia a la intención del de Vic de no permitir el empadronamiento de los inmigrantes en situación irregular, haya personas que queden sin asistencia sanitaria o cuyos hijos no puedan acudir a la escuela.

José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, has given assurance that he will not allow there to be people who are not covered by health care nor children unable to attend school because of a trick by a Town Hall referring to the intention of Vic to not allow illegal immigrants the padron.

From this article, first paragraph
Zapatero afirma que no admitirá "trucos" que limiten los derechos de los inmigrantes - RTVE.es

So what asistencia medica are they referring to exactly??


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Valencia will do whatever they feel like. That is the experience of the past ten years and unless Zappy and Camps can kiss and make up (highly unlikely!) the Valencia position will always be opposed to anything coming from the PSOE "leadership"


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

"Inmigrantes en situacion irregular" - sounds a bit different to "inmigrantes ilegales" doesn't it. What's the differentiation?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> "Inmigrantes en situacion irregular" - sounds a bit different to "inmigrantes ilegales" doesn't it. What's the differentiation?


o los sin papeles


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> "Inmigrantes en situacion irregular" - sounds a bit different to "inmigrantes ilegales" doesn't it. What's the differentiation?


 I don't *think* there's any difference. I think it's just a politer/ nicer/ more pc?? way of saying the same thing like saying *elderly* instead of *old.*


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Vic has had to do an about turn, and will be registering immigrants without papers
Vic Town Hall does an about turn and will register all immigrants
I'm still trying to find out what the healthcare mentioned by the government is exactly.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Vic has had to do an about turn, and will be registering immigrants without papers
> Vic Town Hall does an about turn and will register all immigrants
> I'm still trying to find out what the healthcare mentioned by the government is exactly.


yes, I saw that on the news last night

I suspect they mean access to the healthcare system rather than actual FREE healthcare


free would be good though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Vic has had to do an about turn, and will be registering immigrants without papers
> Vic Town Hall does an about turn and will register all immigrants
> I'm still trying to find out what the healthcare mentioned by the government is exactly.


This is the reply I got when I sent an email to Madrid consular enquiries asking about the healthcare for illegal immigrants. It took 7 days including the weekend. 

Thank you for your email regarding healthcare.

I appreciate that the recent debate about illegal immigrants and the padrón may have muddied the waters rather around how to access to free healthcare in Spain. Being "empadronado" is one of the basic requirements to receive free state healthcare in Spain (except in the case of visitors with an EHIC). This applies to Spanish Nationals, legal immigrants and illegal immigrants.

However, this is only one of the requirements; the other main requirement being that you pay social security contributions, that you are in receipt of a benefit or that you are dependant on somebody in the aforementioned groups. Nevertheless, if somebody has an income less than the minimum wage they may qualify for free means-tested healthcare: Seguridad Social: Normativa. Some illegal immigrants may qualify to access healthcare through this means if they have no work or other income and therefore quite often confusion is created about what the real requirements are for accessing free state healthcare in Spain. It is also worth mentioning that nobody should be refused free emergency treatment at point of access in Spain.

I hope that I have been able to clear up any doubts that you had. Don't hesitate to contact me if you have any more questions.

Best Regards,

*Martin Fitches*


----------

